# Rappers wearing goggles?



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

Does anyone know why rappers are wearing goggles now?

I've seen a couple of music video where they're wearing Oakleys or some other shit


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Because their fucking lame? I can't think of any other legitimate reason.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

This actually started back in the 90s so it's nothing new. If I can remember some of the videos, I'll post them. If anyone else remembers, feel free to share.

Of course, RZA's Mason Aguirre 6.0 commercials may have inspired it recently...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Why did Pharrel wear Zoom Force 1's to a red carpet premiere? They're fucking stupid that's why and make shitty music.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Why did Pharrel wear Zoom Force 1's to a red carpet premiere? They're fucking stupid that's why and make shitty music.


Yeah, attention-craving, narcissistic pop people...

Remember Beyonce's binding shoes?


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

stupid people wanting to start a trend.. fucking stupid.


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

Heres examples Look At Me Now

Beamer Benz or Bentley

Kickin It

I remember watching a Soulja Boy music video where he was wearing goggles too.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Odds are these companies are paying them to be seen in or name drop said product.I know a lot of drink companies pay to have their brands promoted.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

I believe its because they're douche bags. Its only CB in that vid wearing goggles, makes sense huh? Could at least be dope goggs like Ashbury


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

snowboarding is cool, the rappers that wear these goggles are not.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

On a somewhat related note, I used to work outside over-nights at an airport in Chicago and when it was really cold and windy on some winter nights a lot of the guys would wear snowboard goggles. At first one guy did it, then they ALL started doing it. Everyone thought they hot shit wearing their goggles into work! lol At first, everyone brought in their 10+ year old pair of Scotts. Eventually, some of the guys that were "ballin" upgraded to the new and more expensive (and brightly colored) goggles. :laugh:


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

During the winter when it's snowing, I wear my old Smith's when I ride to class on my bike. Don't think I've seen anyone else do it, they probably think I'm a dork :laugh:. I'd just say I'm smart.


----------

